

DragonFly Release 3.0 - riffraff
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/release30/

======
16s
tcplay is included in this release. It's probably the most complete
independent implementation of TrueCrypt (outside of TrueCrypt itself) that
you'll find anywhere. As a stand-alone application, tcplay works with Linux as
well.

